# Sleeping in water dish



## chitodadon (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok so I'm watching Godzilla today trying to get his shed off and all of a sudden he goes and lays in the water dish and goes to sleep

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like he's telling you to bump up the humidity.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 31, 2012)

Humidity is 70% but he knows when I soak him I'm trying to get the shed off because I brush him so.maybe he knows and wants the shed off

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


He soaks then bask and soaks

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Oct 31, 2012)

How are you measuring humidity?


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a hydrometer 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 31, 2012)

Or maybe he's telling u he likes to lounge in his pool. Lol!


Maybe u gotta Kalifornia Tegu! Lol!


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 31, 2012)

My tegu came from.kali

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Oct 31, 2012)

Digital or analog?


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 31, 2012)

Analog 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


It works fine too

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Oct 31, 2012)

Analog hygrometers/thermometers are highly inaccurate.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 31, 2012)

Well the temp omw is accurate for sure because I have a digital thermometer I use show same temp but I can't say same for hydrometer

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Odonata (Oct 31, 2012)

I always go with digital devices, but even then go with 2 systems as certainly in the US there is very little specified % of accuracy on these types of devices from a manufacturing standpoint (unless you buy one that is made in Germany or such). When using an automated system you can calibrate it by using multiple devices so that you can within a reasonable range of accuracy. 

Just my 2 cents.

I was surprised how far off the some of the humidity and temperature control systems were when I actually put them to the test (and these systems themselves are far from cheap).


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 31, 2012)

Wat good brand u recommended at a good price

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.petmountain.com/product/reptile-thermometers-hygrometers/11442-513304/zilla-terrarium-hygrometer-thermometer.html, I use this on in my 40 gallon rite now. I got the temp rite over the basking spot and the hydro in the middle. I wanna get anther one for the cool side to have a good idea to temps and humidty on both side of the tank.


----------



## larissalurid (Nov 3, 2012)

james.w said:


> Analog hygrometers/thermometers are highly inaccurate.



Agreed. Analogue is basically worthless. Always use digital hygrometers.


----------



## Diablo (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a digital hygrometer and it's even worse than the analog. It basically always says 99% humidity even when I haven't misted in over a week. Maybe my enclosure holds humidity super well, but it's throwing me off whether I should mist or not. I need to get a more accurate one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## larissalurid (Nov 3, 2012)

Diablo said:


> I have a digital hygrometer and it's even worse than the analog. It basically always says 99% humidity even when I haven't misted in over a week. Maybe my enclosure holds humidity super well, but it's throwing me off whether I should mist or not. I need to get a more accurate one.
> 
> Any suggestions?



It's probably broken. Test it in a normal room (which should be somewhere around 30-ish percent and varies a bit depending on where you live). If it says 99% there you know its just that. I have 2 different digital hygrometer/thermometers though and they both work just fine. I'd just get a new one.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't get the damn humidity to stay up so he is still shedding

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 4, 2012)

What kind of tank? If glass tank with screen top, switch to wooden cage. Should fix humidity issues.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 4, 2012)

I happened to see this subject and laughed because Odin loves his baths and we filled his water dish with warm water and he dived in and fell asleep he was so relaxed.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea I have a glass tank can't afford wooden tank til March April plus Godzilla loves his bath he soaks 3 to 4 times a dday

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 4, 2012)

It doesn't mean he loves his bath, it means he doesn't have enough humidity. Replace half of the screen with wood or something to hold in more humidity.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 4, 2012)

I going to try to pit Plexiglas 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

